# New to the boards



## ABlindManSees (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello all, I'm a newbie here and a new owner of a beautiful baby Hedgehog named Lilith. We picked her up about two weeks ago and adore her. She is the first warm-blooded creature we've owned in a while (we also have a snake, two frogs, and a bearded dragon), so its been both different and yet the same as our other animals. We noticed right away her home wasn't warm enough, but have since remedied that situation. However, I think she caught a cold. I noticed she was sneezing so we pulled out the bedding the pet store recommended, did some research and replaced it with cloth. Her sneezing lessoned but did not go away completely so we took her to the vet, had to drive an hour to find one with experience, and she's now getting her antibiotic as prescribed. BTW .1mL is really really small! 

She seems to be recovering nicely thus far, and hopefully we caught everything before it turns into something worse. I've noticed a lot of websites mentioning cat food for hedgehogs, we actually buy the Vet-Approved Sunseed brand hedgehog food. She seems to be doing really well on it as she poops a lot! In any case, I figued I'd join the boards as a way to learn more about my new family addition. Tonight I'm going to the store to buy fabric for actual liners instead of the pillow cases we've used in the meantime.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!

Sunseed is one of the slightly "better" brands of hedgehog food, but it's still not great and should not be relied on as a staple nutritional diet all on its own. There is a list of great cat foods in the diet and nutrition section made by Reaper. But in a nutshell, the most popular have been Wellness, Natural Balance, Fromms, Solid Gold, Blue Spa Select(Blue Buffalo), Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers soul, etc etc amongst many others. 

Definitely take a look at the forums, the most important at the stickied threads that are always on the top of the first page of each section. 

I do have to wonder(because you are used to cold blooded pets), What type of cage are you using?

Anyways, if you have any questions you can't find on the forums, feel free to ask! 
Oh! And the search function is also located on the upper right corner of the website. ^_^

And Congrats on your new addition! ^_^


----------

